
Ask HN: Is there a need for a generalized recommendation engine service, that: - litetime
- Required no data training or upload<p>- Worked with any topic or domain<p>- Can be integrated with any site or app at any point without planning<p>- Had a dead-simple api: rate(), getRecommendations()<p>There doesn&#x27;t seem to be any live service with these properties and ease of use, yet almost every site could benefit from it.
======
hackerboos
[https://www.recombee.com/](https://www.recombee.com/)

